# Waterfowl Possession Quiz



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*dkhntrdstn's *got me looking up waterfowl possession rules. That's good, I needed to do it. 

So here's a quiz on limits:

This season I legally hunted ducks in Utah (Pacific Flyway), Wyoming (Pacific Flyway) and Illinois (Mississippi Flyway) Possession limit for Utah is 21, Wyoming is 21, and Illinois is 18.

I reside in Wyoming and there's only one license holder in my household.

How many ducks can I have in possession?

.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you have a Federal Taxidermy License you can posses as many as you want! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I originally said 21,but can you have a limit on all 3 license? That would be 60.(this came to me as I was sitting on the john)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i went with 60. but I could be wrong.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

21 would be the max you could have.

If you already had the 21 at home in Wyoming in the freezer and then hunted Illinois you were breaking the law goob.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

21 max.

Broke the law in two states.........


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> 21 max.
> 
> Broke the law in two states.........


He didn't say how many he actually shot in each state did he....


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

gdog said:


> He didn't say how many he actually shot in each state did he....


You are correct.....My bad


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Possession is possession = 21


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Now this brings up another question. I know some guys :roll: that got ticketed for not leaving a wing attached while transporting their birds. The fish cop said "the wing has to be attached or they don't know what it is" So, technically if it's in your freezer with no wing how would they know what you have? Could be domestic duck, goose or chicken, Just sayin'.........Is the meat considered processed once you breast them or cut jerkey meat? Oh, and the ticket was $80 for inquiring minds.........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> He didn't say how many he actually shot in each state did he....


Thank you. If you read my first post I said I looked up the waterfowl possession rules.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> 21 would be the max you could have.
> 
> If you already had the 21 at home in Wyoming in the freezer and then hunted Illinois you were breaking the law goob.


Yes, that is a good point and I agree. If you have a possession limit, 3X the daily limit, say at home in the freezer, you can't hunt, pursue, attempt to kill, etc., any more.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well with 3 licensed hunters in the house I can assure you we ain't got no 63 ducks in the freezer thats fer dang sure


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So Goob what is the correct answer? I would think that as long as you were licensed in each state and had the appropriate duck stamp from each state if required then you could have a limit from each state. Can't you do that with fish and game animals? If I shoot a deer in Colorado and Wyoming and bring it home to Utah and shoot one in Utah then I can have 3 deer in my freezer as long as I have the tags to go with them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

look in to this that right you can only have 21 ducks. 

But here is another one for all of you guys. If you hunt Idaho and you kill 12 honkers. up there there bag limit is four geese per day. SO you drive back here to utah.Here the thing you are over the limit in utah by three honkers. So why could you not have 21 ducks from idaho,21 from utah?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> So Goob what is the correct answer? I would think that as long as you were licensed in each state and had the appropriate duck stamp from each state if required then you could have a limit from each state. Can't you do that with fish and game animals? If I shoot a deer in Colorado and Wyoming and bring it home to Utah and shoot one in Utah then I can have 3 deer in my freezer as long as I have the tags to go with them.


21 is the answer. The deer example is not comparing apples to apples. The states make the rules for deer. The Feds make the waterfowl rules for the states and those rules are Flyway-specific, not state-specific.

All of this is in your guidebook and on the Utah law website. The limits are governed, differently for each Flyway, by the Feds. The states have to follow those rules. That statement is clear in the Utah guidebook and the Wyoming waterfowl proclamation. I read Illinois, Utah, Wyoming and North Dakotas Waterfowl guidelines yesterday, same verbaige on the limits for each state in each Flyway.

What really gets messy is the different duck species. For example (theoretical) I can go to Illinois and get 6 Wood Ducks but I can't have 6 Wood Ducks in Wyoming.

Let me tell something, if you if you are ever get served a Search & Seizure warrant on your freezer you will learn the possession rules, for everything from King Mackerel to Mallards, very, very quickly. It's different than what you hear at the bait shop, tavern, or on some dumb outdoor forum. 
Don't ask me how I know. :-?

The rules are not enforced. Many are over limit on ducks in their freezer or they turned 50 ducks into jerky. (you can't reduce your possession by turning waterfowl or wild game into jerky) But who cares? Doesn't matter until they want to search your freezer...a one-in-a-million chance...all you can do is hope you get 30 minutes before the Sheriff comes.

I gotta go, more later


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The rules are not enforced. Many are over limit on ducks in their freezer or they turned 50 ducks into jerky. (you can't reduce your possession by turning waterfowl or wild game into jerky) But who cares? Doesn't matter until they want to search your freezer...a one-in-a-million chance...all you can do is hope you get 30 minutes before the Sheriff comes.


I would rather see 50 ducks in someones freezer then 50 ducks in their garbage can, or smashed in the mud somewhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would rather see 50 ducks in someones freezer then 50 ducks in their garbage can, or smashed in the mud somewhere.


I just rather see them left out in the marsh. Doesn't make any sense to shoot hundreds of ducks "just cause I can" and then throw them away.


----------

